# First Kiss



## KCourtnee (Dec 5, 2009)

Have you had your first kiss yet?


----------



## Yokie (Dec 5, 2009)

Yah a long time ago. It wasn't a serius kiss just for fun, lol. Popularity makes me _unkissable_ nowadays.


----------



## John102 (Dec 5, 2009)

pizzaSlyze said:
			
		

> Yah a long time ago. It wasn't a serius kiss just for fun, lol. Popularity makes me _unkissable_ nowadays.


Uh huh.


----------



## Vooloo (Dec 5, 2009)

No.


----------



## Spirit (Dec 5, 2009)

Yep


----------



## KCourtnee (Dec 5, 2009)

My first kiss was bad. I was so nervous and didn't know what to do. The night before, he went in to kiss me and I actually turned my head because I was so nervous! :O

Here's advice for people who've never had their first kiss. If someone you like tries to kiss you, don't turn your head, no matter how nervous you may be. That might be common sense or not, I'm not sure, but that was a mistake to do that. :/


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 5, 2009)

My mom.


----------



## Yokie (Dec 5, 2009)

CourtneeMalakian said:
			
		

> My first kiss was bad. I was so nervous and didn't know what to do. The night before, he went in to kiss me and I actually turned my head because I was so nervous! :O
> 
> Here's advice for people who've never had their first kiss. If someone you like tries to kiss you, don't turn your head, no matter how nervous you may be. That might be common sense or not, I'm not sure, but that was a mistake to do that. :/


That won't happen to me anyways. '~'


----------



## Conor (Dec 5, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## Zex (Dec 5, 2009)

nook said:
			
		

> My mom.


That does not count.

And yes, I have.


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 5, 2009)

Zexion said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then what is this "first kiss" you speak of?


----------



## KCourtnee (Dec 5, 2009)

nook said:
			
		

> My mom.


Your parents or anyone in your family (unless you're messing around with you cousin) doesn't count.


----------



## KCourtnee (Dec 5, 2009)

nook said:
			
		

> Zexion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


With a person of the opposite (or same, if you're into the same sex) kiss you on the lips.


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 5, 2009)

CourtneeMalakian said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I kissed my paper cut to make it better.


----------



## Spirit (Dec 5, 2009)

CourtneeMalakian said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uh oh!  >_<


----------



## Zex (Dec 5, 2009)

nook said:
			
		

> Zexion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When your lips touch someone outside your family's lips.


----------



## KCourtnee (Dec 5, 2009)

Spirit said:
			
		

> CourtneeMalakian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And people actually do that (ew). My ex boyfriend messed around and went all the way with his niece (disgusting).


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 5, 2009)

Zexion said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll wait 'till I'm 24.<small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small>Americans....


----------



## Spirit (Dec 5, 2009)

CourtneeMalakian said:
			
		

> Spirit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahaha!  Oh my goodness.  Icky.  :throwingrottenapples:


----------



## Miranda (Dec 5, 2009)

Yeah...like 13 years ago.


----------



## KCourtnee (Dec 5, 2009)

I had my first kiss about 2 years ago


----------



## Zex (Dec 5, 2009)

nook said:
			
		

> Zexion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Loser.


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 5, 2009)

Zexion said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small>Fix'd.


----------



## coffeebean! (Dec 5, 2009)

Yesterday, ololol


----------



## Micah (Dec 5, 2009)

I had my first kiss in Kindergarten.

I'm saving my _real_ first kiss for my wedding day. It's going to be extra special then.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 5, 2009)

Nope. Waiting for the right person.  <_<


----------



## Tyrai (Dec 5, 2009)

Miranda said:
			
		

> Yeah...like 13 years ago.


Geez, Miranda. Weren't you like.. 9 years old then? xD


----------



## Miranda (Dec 5, 2009)

Tyrai said:
			
		

> Miranda said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Indeed I was. It was a lame kiss...but my first nonetheless.


----------



## Tyrai (Dec 5, 2009)

Miranda said:
			
		

> Tyrai said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mmm.. Indeed.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Dec 5, 2009)

No, but I want to have it before my girlfriend moves this month. :'(


----------



## Anna (Dec 5, 2009)

Not like anyone special only messing around with friends


----------



## kalinn (Dec 5, 2009)

Comatose2009 said:
			
		

> I'm saving my _real_ first kiss for my wedding day. It's going to be extra special then.


thats kinda what i want to do.. 
so no, i havent.


----------



## Thunder (Dec 5, 2009)

Yeah! Yeah of course...

..No ;x


----------



## Gnome (Dec 5, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 5, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> Yes.


Your puppy/cat/fish/etc. doesn't count...


----------



## Gnome (Dec 5, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Still the answer is yes.


----------



## bittermeat (Dec 5, 2009)

Nope.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 5, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i know, i know. Just kiddin with ya. So what was her name???


----------



## Grawr (Dec 5, 2009)

Yessirree.

With the girl of my dreams. ;D

ol' Grawr's got a fantastic girlfriend, everybody. :]


----------



## Gnome (Dec 5, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Caroline.


----------



## Thunder (Dec 5, 2009)

Grawr said:
			
		

> Yessirree.
> 
> With the girl of my dreams. ;D
> 
> ol' Grawr's got a fantastic girlfriend, everybody. :]


'Grats Meester Grawr =o

Now i need one...


----------



## Muh Pit (Dec 5, 2009)

No. :'(

*Waits for someone to snog my face off out of sympathy*


----------



## beehdaubs (Dec 5, 2009)

Actually, yes.  That day was awesome.  The boys and girls cross country teams got together at a corn maze and we all went out in a group, but eventually most of us got separated and it was just me and my girlfriend.   B)


----------



## Nic (Dec 5, 2009)

Why do you always make topics like "Have you" kind of things?  Like for example; Have you been drunk?

Yes I have before my boyfriend and me had broke up.


----------



## Magibelly (Dec 5, 2009)

No.


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 5, 2009)

Yes


----------



## KCourtnee (Dec 5, 2009)

Comatose2009 said:
			
		

> I had my first kiss in Kindergarten.
> 
> I'm saving my _real_ first kiss for my wedding day. It's going to be extra special then.


Wow... that is the stupidest idea I'vce ever heard.....


----------



## Thunder (Dec 5, 2009)

CourtneeMalakian said:
			
		

> Comatose2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, then you obviously haven't heard much ideas.

But you know what's stupider? Acting like you haven't lost your virginity when you have


----------



## Numner (Dec 5, 2009)

CourtneeMalakian said:
			
		

> Comatose2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMGYAH LIEK NO SEX BEFOR MERRIGE IS STUPID TWO


----------



## KCourtnee (Dec 5, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> CourtneeMalakian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never acted like I haven't lost it. I know I have. Just drop it. Stop bringing that up in every single topic I make.


----------



## KCourtnee (Dec 5, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> CourtneeMalakian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uhh no I don't think thats stupid. I just think waiting for your wedding day to have your first kiss is really ********.Before you marry someone, you'll probably end up dating them a year or 2. I could not date someone a year or two and not even kiss them. Then it'd be like we're just friends and I would lose the crush I had on him.


----------



## Tyrai (Dec 5, 2009)

CourtneeMalakian said:
			
		

> Comatose2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is such a thing as a friendly kiss, even if its on the lips or the cheek. It doesn't necessarily have to be your "first" kiss.

'Cause if you count a kiss on the lips a first kiss then every had their first one with their mother most likely. -.-


----------



## Numner (Dec 5, 2009)

CourtneeMalakian said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A crush is just a short lived feeling of infatuation towards something.

That means there is no love :s


----------



## Thunder (Dec 5, 2009)

CourtneeMalakian said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You should really try to get your story straight.

And Comatose never said he'd wait 'till the day of his Marriage to get his first kiss, he said his "real" first kiss.


----------



## Callie (Dec 5, 2009)

Nope


----------



## KCourtnee (Dec 5, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> CourtneeMalakian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never said I havent lost it.


----------



## Thunder (Dec 5, 2009)

CourtneeMalakian said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But you said you'd act like it never happened if someone asked.


----------



## Tyeforce (Dec 5, 2009)

Yes, and it was wonderful... It was when I met my boyfriend for the first time in person at the airport. We kissed the whole way from Phoenix to Mesa... X3


----------



## «Jack» (Dec 5, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Yes, and it was wonderful... It was when I met my boyfriend for the first time in person at the airport. We kissed the whole way from Phoenix to Mesa... X3


inb4Hobo*censored.2.0*sanotherbrick


----------



## Tyeforce (Dec 5, 2009)

nephewjack said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, darn, I forgot to add (Cue Hobo rant.) to that post! XD


----------



## AndyB (Dec 5, 2009)

nephewjack said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah, I don't think he'd go off on this post. It is what the thread's about. (although most of the other posts that in some way Tye will link in something about his boyfriend)
Although... Hobo has gone ape*censored.2.0* over nothing before. With his uber backseat modding


----------



## Tyeforce (Dec 5, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KCourtnee (Dec 5, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> CourtneeMalakian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Um yeah for the first guy. But the seconf guy did happen.


----------



## brotatochip (Dec 5, 2009)

Nopppe.


----------



## kalinn (Dec 5, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Yes, and it was wonderful... It was when I met my boyfriend for the first time in person at the airport. We kissed the whole way from Phoenix to Mesa... X3


wow really? 
isnt that like weird just meeting him for the first time, and just getting into it like that 
haha i think it would be hard for me to do that with my bf. lol


----------



## ATWA (Dec 5, 2009)

ACROX said:
			
		

> Nopppe.


----------



## Judana (Dec 5, 2009)

Well, a person I used to like kissed me on the cheek, but I've never had a real first kiss...


----------



## brotatochip (Dec 5, 2009)

Judana said:
			
		

> Well, a person I used to like kissed me on the cheek, but I've never had a real first kiss...


^


----------



## Nic (Dec 5, 2009)

CourtneeMalakian said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NoduhU16GUY21HEMANAIN'THEJUSTDON'TGODRPHILLORHEWILLWHIPYOU.


----------



## Nic (Dec 5, 2009)

kalinn said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


May somebody please kill me?


----------



## Thunder (Dec 5, 2009)

ACROX said:
			
		

> Judana said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I could've sworn you said you've had your first kiss before.


----------



## lightningbolt (Dec 6, 2009)

Almost, we bumped noses >_<


----------



## brotatochip (Dec 6, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope.


----------



## Tyeforce (Dec 6, 2009)

kalinn said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It wasn't weird at all. We had waited nearly 4 years for that moment... It was like magic.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Dec 6, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can imagine. It must have been amazing, I know how I feel when I kiss my girlfriend after not seeing her for long periods of time. Four years would be like that hundredfold.


and I had my first kiss when I was 12.


----------



## Micah (Dec 6, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why? Did you meet him online?


----------



## Tyeforce (Dec 6, 2009)

Comatose2009 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes. On Wild World, actually... XD X3 I still remember that day... If I hadn't seen my brother in Andrew's amazing town, I would have never asked for his FC, and I would have never met my best friend ever, and, unknown to me at the time, my future fianc


----------



## ATWA (Dec 6, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Comatose2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Numner (Dec 6, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Comatose2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Prof Gallows (Dec 6, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Micah (Dec 6, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Numner (Dec 6, 2009)

Trikki said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Horus (Dec 6, 2009)

ATWA said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ATWA (Dec 6, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> ATWA said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyeforce (Dec 6, 2009)

Yes, I left my family without telling them and took a plane to Arizona. Call me crazy, I don't care. I did what I had to do. And I don't see how it's "humorous". I met the nicest, sweetest, most perfect guy in the world, and now we're together forever. What part of that is funny?


----------



## ATWA (Dec 6, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Yes, I left my family without telling them and took a plane to Arizona. Call me crazy, I don't care. I did what I had to do. And I don't see how it's "humorous". I met the nicest, sweetest, most perfect guy in the world, and now we're together forever. What part of that is funny?


that


----------



## Tyeforce (Dec 6, 2009)

ATWA said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So it's funny that I'm living with the most perfect person for me ever? I fail to see the humor in that.


----------



## ATWA (Dec 6, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> ATWA said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, pretty much.


----------



## Tyeforce (Dec 6, 2009)

ATWA said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then you're just immature.


----------



## muffun (Dec 6, 2009)

LOL @ Discussion.

Anyways, yeah.


----------



## Horus (Dec 6, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> ATWA said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or you're blind.


----------



## ATWA (Dec 6, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> ATWA said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm immature because I think that someone flying to Arizona to "fall in love" with someone you met over a video game is funny?


----------



## Tyeforce (Dec 6, 2009)

ATWA said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First of all, we were in love _before_ I flew over. Second, we met almost 4 years ago. It's not like I met him a month before I flew to Arizona to be with him forever. We were best friends for a long time, and then I came to accept that I was gay, and since he also was, and we cared for each other so much and were so perfect for each other...we became boyfriends. I know it probably sounds stupid to you, but if you were in my shoes, you'd understand. If you knew how perfect we are for each other, you'd see that I'm not crazy. This is true love. So what if we met on Animal Crossing? That doesn't make us any less of a couple.


----------



## KCourtnee (Dec 6, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Yes, I left my family without telling them and took a plane to Arizona. Call me crazy, I don't care. I did what I had to do. And I don't see how it's "humorous". I met the nicest, sweetest, most perfect guy in the world, and now we're together forever. What part of that is funny?


There's nothing wrong with meeting someone online. I've done it. Even if you met him on a game. You still met him. There's nothing funny at all. I think it's sweet


----------



## -Aaron (Dec 6, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Yes, I left my family without telling them and took a plane to Arizona. Call me crazy, I don't care. I did what I had to do. And I don't see how it's "humorous". I met the nicest, sweetest, most perfect guy in the world, and now we're together forever. What part of that is funny?


Do they even know you're in Arizona?


----------



## Conor (Dec 6, 2009)

Anna said:
			
		

> Not like anyone special only messing around with friends


Basically this..


----------



## Tyeforce (Dec 6, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes. >_> I told them after I got there. Everything's fine between me and my family now.


----------



## jimjimjam (Dec 6, 2009)

no


----------



## Spirit (Dec 6, 2009)

Why are some people against what Tyeforce did?   They'll probably last a lot longer than most other couples.


----------



## KCourtnee (Dec 6, 2009)

I don't see why anyone would be against what Tyeforce did. If they disagree thats fine but why be against it? Thats basically against him being happy.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 6, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Until you come home to visit or something and then they get all *****y or angsty at you.

As for the topic, no.


----------



## Elliot (Dec 6, 2009)

I'm waiting for the right girl.  Maybe i'll get it at high school, dating right now will interrupt with my studies, then i will fail ;]


----------



## -Aaron (Dec 6, 2009)

CourtneeMalakian said:
			
		

> I don't see why anyone would be against what Tyeforce did. If they disagree thats fine but why be against it? Thats basically against him being happy.


Because sometimes love and infatuation mean the same thing to some people, and it doesn't mean the same thing to some.


----------



## KCourtnee (Dec 6, 2009)

Knightlordco said:
			
		

> I'm waiting for the right girl.  Maybe i'll get it at high school, dating right now will interrupt with my studies, then i will fail ;]


Yeah having a boyfirend/girlfriend can easily distract someone from school. :/


----------



## Tyrai (Dec 6, 2009)

CourtneeMalakian said:
			
		

> Knightlordco said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They can distract you if you need constant lovey-duvey bollocks from them. *NO-ONE* should get in the way of education. -.-


----------



## Micah (Dec 6, 2009)

There is a HUGE difference between love and infatuation. 
Love cares more about the other person and their interests. Infatuation focuses on what you want and using the person (even if you don't realize it) to achieve your own desires. Most of the time infatuated people are blind to the fact that they're not really in love. They just think they are.

Too many teenage relationships are based on the latter, making it almost impossible for them to work.


----------



## Ciaran (Dec 6, 2009)

yes, yes i have 8D

Advice, have your first one with someone else whos on their first one, so if you make a mistake(somehow) you can blame it on them


----------



## lilypad (Dec 6, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow really? You must have a really nice family then I am pretty sure my parents would flip out. But I am happy everything worked out perfectly for you   

and to answer the topic question, yes I have.


----------



## Nic (Dec 6, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Yes, I left my family without telling them and took a plane to Arizona. Call me crazy, I don't care. I did what I had to do. And I don't see how it's "humorous". I met the nicest, sweetest, most perfect guy in the world, and now we're together forever. What part of that is funny?


That is sad.


----------



## AndyB (Dec 6, 2009)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How is it sad?


----------



## Hiro (Dec 6, 2009)

Yep, 4 years ago ;D

It was crazy being a kid back then in my school xD


----------



## Hiro (Dec 6, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Mr_Hobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought it was great for Tye. Also quite sweet xD


----------



## fitzy (Dec 6, 2009)

nook said:
			
		

> My mom.


Yeah, I got it off her too.


----------



## Tyeforce (Dec 6, 2009)

Spirit said:
			
		

> Why are some people against what Tyeforce did?   They'll probably last a lot longer than most other couples.


That's what I don't understand. When I was over at DL and people found out that Andrew and I were engaged, someone posted a congratulations thread, and practically everyone in the community congratulated us and was happy for us. The same can't be said for TBT. I don't know why this community can be so rude and hateful. And Andrew and I won't just be together "a lot longer" than most other couples. We'll be together _forever_.


----------



## Tyeforce (Dec 6, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, they're all okay with it now that it's done and over with. A visit might be kinda awkward, but it wouldn't go bad.


----------



## Tyeforce (Dec 6, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> CourtneeMalakian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, I know the difference. And what Andrew and I have is true love, not infatuation.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 6, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Spirit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think it should be self explanatory that not all communities on the net are the same. One's going to be happy for you, one's going to troll you, and the final one is going to be a mixture.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 6, 2009)

Hey guys lets bash on Tye and his life to make ours feel better. /TBT


----------



## Tyeforce (Dec 6, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> Hey guys lets bash on Tye and his life to make ours feel better. /TBT


And that's probably the reason they do it. (Of course they'll deny it, though.)


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (Dec 6, 2009)

maybe


----------



## Micah (Dec 6, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My dad's a marital counselor, and I've heard _dozens_ of couples in doomed relationships say that. This is why I don't really believe in true love.

Not that I'm doubting your relationship or anything.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Dec 7, 2009)

Well, I was four years old. Now you may say "that doesn't count :T" and I'd generally be inclined to agree but this kid, he was... advanced o_o;;;


----------



## AndyB (Dec 7, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, I'll level with you here Tye...
It's great that you've found someone and that you are happy. And honestly it's great to see that you are so happy and things going great for you.
But..
It seems that in alot of your post, you will find some way to refer back to your boyfriend. And come to think of it, so has he. 
Like I say, it's great you've got that special someone, but TBT on a whole doesn't need to know every time you say something. That is my only problem with it all really, we don't need to be told all the damn time.


----------



## SamXX (Dec 7, 2009)

Not with anyone special to me, no.


----------



## Shuyin (Dec 7, 2009)

Ron Ronaldo said:
			
		

> Well, I was four years old. Now you may say "that doesn't count :T" and I'd generally be inclined to agree but this kid, he was... advanced o_o;;;


XD What a little Casanova! 

But yes, I have. It was a sunny day in August... <_< Okay I don't remember *that* well. I was really young, as well. I KNOW IT HAPPENED THO GAWD!


----------



## Tyeforce (Dec 7, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, you're looking at it wrong. The reason why I post about Andrew so much is because he's such a big part of my life. I don't know why everyone makes such a big deal whenever I mention him. If another person was as big a part of my life as Andrew is, I'd be posting about them, too. Like, if my I was still living with my brother and we were playing New Super Mario Bros. Wii together, I'd say that he and I play the game together, and nobody would care. But if I say that I play with _my boyfriend_, THEN everyone goes crazy. >_>


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 7, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are we looking at it wrong Tye? I've just gone on and put up with it(cuz I didn't see much wrong with it), but I do have to admit, it can get rather annoying at times.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Dec 7, 2009)

This just makes you look even worse.

Yeah, with my crush when I was like 5-7?


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (Dec 7, 2009)

Alecks said:
			
		

> This just makes you look even worse.
> 
> Yeah, with my crush when I was like 5-7?


6! 
<small><small><small>just wanted to say it</small></small></small>


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Dec 7, 2009)

Bita said:
			
		

> Alecks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Probably?


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 7, 2009)

I find it ironic, that months ago it was Tye that was telling me that i'd never meet my online girlfriend IRL and I was living in a dreamworld.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Dec 7, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> I find it ironic, that months ago it was Tye that was telling me that i'd never meet my online girlfriend IRL and I was living in a dreamworld.


You had an online gf?


----------



## coffeebean! (Dec 7, 2009)

Alecks said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was an ape...


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Dec 7, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Alecks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And he met her irl?

Ew


----------



## Rhonda (Dec 7, 2009)

my answer to this question is: Nope... but im waiting for someone i really like not just some fool that says he like me and i fall for it.... Lol


----------



## Caleb (Dec 7, 2009)

When I was 12 ...


----------



## Tyeforce (Dec 7, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> I find it ironic, that months ago it was Tye that was telling me that i'd never meet my online girlfriend IRL and I was living in a dreamworld.


Your situation wasn't the same as mine. But, yeah, I shouldn't have said what I did. <small>But I was right, wasn't I?</small> =P


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 7, 2009)

I have to agree with Andy. I mean, do we really need to know about everything you and your boyfriend do? I mean it's great you have someone, but it's not like we want to know everything you do. So I think you should just tone it down a bit, okay Tye?


----------



## Gnome (Dec 7, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So you wouldn't get annoyed if I mentioned my mom in every post of mine?

She's a _huge_ part of my life.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 7, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


XD 

Nice.


----------



## DashS (Dec 7, 2009)

before high school that had a couple girls that liked me here and there, of course at that time the maturity level  of everyone i knew was pretty low.

in high school is when its time for relationships to get serious and i haven't got my REAL 1st kiss yet, buts its on the way :veryhappy:


----------



## Nic (Dec 7, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Spirit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No if I could I want to find all of your brothers postings about this and your early spam of you moving and :33333333333 <3333333333333 ^-^' SJ (aka Andrew)


----------



## Tyeforce (Dec 7, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not like that. >_> What I mean is, all I have to say is "my boyfriend and I" and people won't shut up about it. If I said "my mom and I", no one would care. I wouldn't say that, though, because my mom and I aren't nearly as close as Andrew and I are. (Plus she's on the other side of the country. =P) Besides, it's not like I go into extreme detail about everything Andrew and I do together. If I have a story to post in a thread that's relative to that thread, and it just so happens that my story involves Andrew (which is pretty much anything, because we're always together), I'm not going to lie and say I did whatever it was alone.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Dec 7, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That would just be gross.


----------



## AndyB (Dec 7, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We're not saying to lie or any bull*censored.2.0* like that. It is just so over the top with how you post it.
Seriously, like all the time.
As I said, it;s great that you have him. But there is a better way you can go about it.


----------



## Tyeforce (Dec 7, 2009)

archy1121 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not in the same context... XD


----------



## kalinn (Dec 7, 2009)

he answered the question. 
and then you all started saying stuff about it, making him talk about it more. 
if you all just left it alone, it wouldnt be a big problem. 
just sayin..


----------



## The Sign Painter (Dec 7, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> archy1121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


KK, just making sure.

Incest= NOT FOR THE WIN


----------



## Doctor (Dec 7, 2009)

kalinn said:
			
		

> he answered the question.
> and then you all started saying stuff about it, making him talk about it more.
> if you all just left it alone, it wouldnt be a big problem.
> just sayin..


I agree, but disagree.


----------



## Tyeforce (Dec 7, 2009)

No, I know what it is. It's this whole *censored.3.0*ing community. Nobody over at DL had any problem with it. People there only had good things to say. There's no excuse for all the *censored.1.3*s here.


----------



## Doctor (Dec 7, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> No, I know what it is. It's this whole *censored.3.0*ing community. Nobody over at DL had any problem with it. People there only had good things to say. There's no excuse for all the *censored.1.3*s here.


Well from what I've seen it's been quite nice here. The Bell Tree has quite the _colorful_ community.


----------



## Thunder (Dec 7, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> No, I know what it is. It's this whole *censored.3.0*ing community. Nobody over at DL had any problem with it. People there only had good things to say. There's no excuse for all the *censored.1.3*s here.


I haven't done anything :C


----------



## Rawburt (Dec 7, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> No, I know what it is. It's this whole *censored.3.0*ing community. Nobody over at DL had any problem with it. People there only had good things to say. There's no excuse for all the *censored.1.3*s here.


Yes Tye, everyone here is out to get you.


----------



## Doctor (Dec 7, 2009)

Crashman said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doctor quickly hides rusty bone saw.


----------



## Zex (Dec 7, 2009)

Doctor said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm purple!
Numner is yellow!
and you're light green!


----------



## Doctor (Dec 7, 2009)

Zexion said:
			
		

> Doctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn straight.


----------



## Horus (Dec 7, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> No, I know what it is. It's this whole *censored.3.0*ing community. Nobody over at DL had any problem with it. People there only had good things to say. There's no excuse for all the *censored.1.3*s here.


DL is obviously the place for you.


----------



## Aerial (Dec 7, 2009)

My 1st kiss was in 3rd grade. I was dared to do it. My friends put me under their jacket between the bus seats. We wouldn't do it at first so one of them banged our heads together, and said if we don't do it soon you will have a major headache... well that happened with the 1st freakin bump. So I just kissed him and got over it.....then I got gum in my hair...different story for a different topic..


----------



## Numner (Dec 7, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> No, I know what it is. It's this whole *censored.3.0*ing community. Nobody over at DL had any problem with it. People there only had good things to say. There's no excuse for all the *censored.1.3*s here.


ew...

Only nice things? :X

That's downright stupid.


----------



## Darkwind (Dec 7, 2009)

mhm yhup


----------



## KOOky_CoconutZ (Dec 7, 2009)

I haven't had mine yet..and I'm going to wait till I'm married first..it'll b more special. =D


----------



## Zex (Dec 7, 2009)

KOOky_CoconutZ said:
			
		

> I haven't had mine yet..and I'm going to wait till I'm married first..it'll b more special. =D


Pfft!

AKA you cant get a kiss?


----------



## KCourtnee (Dec 7, 2009)

KOOky_CoconutZ said:
			
		

> I haven't had mine yet..and I'm going to wait till I'm married first..it'll b more special. =D


I'd understand waiting for marriage to have sex, but a KISS?! WTF


----------



## Micah (Dec 7, 2009)

CourtneeMalakian said:
			
		

> KOOky_CoconutZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AKA it's more romantic.

I'm waiting for marriage, too.


----------



## Tyeforce (Dec 7, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know, not every thread has to turn into either a flamewar or a spamfest like it does here. There's nothing wrong with people actually being nice to one another on the internet. It's actually quite nice. The only reason why I stick around here is because it's a little more active than DL, and because DL is going down the drain now due poor decisions of the staff. If Andrew was back on the staff and was the sole developer, then things would be better. But that's not the case, and a great community is suffering because of it. I do pop in every once in awhile to check my private messages, but that's about it. If only TBT has as nice of a community as DL... I do like all the action and debate that tis forum has, but it would be so much better if some members weren't total *censored.1.3*s, thinking that they're above everyone else.


----------



## coffeebean! (Dec 7, 2009)

Comatose2009 said:
			
		

> CourtneeMalakian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In my opinion, as long as you love the person, it's romantic.

Then again, I don't agree with "marriage," ha.


----------



## Micah (Dec 7, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Comatose2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To each his own.


----------



## KCourtnee (Dec 7, 2009)

Comatose2009 said:
			
		

> CourtneeMalakian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah to you it may be more romantic, but to me and a lot of other people, it's just straight up ********. What if your husband doesn't want to wait? Are you gonna leave him? Over a kiss? -.-


----------



## coffeebean! (Dec 7, 2009)

Comatose2009 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Correct...


----------



## Shuyin (Dec 7, 2009)

CourtneeMalakian said:
			
		

> Comatose2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, they said they're waiting for marriage. If they are husband/wife, then they wont be waiting for a kiss, now would they?


----------



## Micah (Dec 7, 2009)

CourtneeMalakian said:
			
		

> Comatose2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If he/she doesn't respect me enough over such a small issue, then that person is not the right person for me.


----------



## bittermeat (Dec 7, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> If only TBT has as nice of a community as DL... I do like all the action and debate that tis forum has, but it would be so much better if some members weren't total *censored.1.3*s, thinking that they're above everyone else.


I agree.
It's really annoying how everyone gangs up on one person. Trying to make someone feel inferior.
I'm extremely tired of all the "fail"s and all that crap.


----------



## Rawburt (Dec 7, 2009)

bittermeat said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, that kind of stuff sucks, but it's pretty much everywhere at every sizable internet community, nothing exclusive here. If it isn't something that you can handle then you shouldn't be at a big message board.


----------



## lilypad (Dec 7, 2009)

Crashman said:
			
		

> bittermeat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly. Part of going on internet boards is learning to tolerate many different people. Sure, I don't like when people on here attack someone else or have a huge flame war on a controversial topic but you can't control everyone and what they say. You just have to let it it go. Who cares what other people think? Everyone is entitled to their own view, and if people can't handle that idea then they shouldn't be on boards with a huge following.


----------



## bittermeat (Dec 7, 2009)

lilypad said:
			
		

> Exactly. Part of going on internet boards is learning to tolerate many different people. Sure, I don't like when people on here attack someone else or have a huge flame war on a controversial topic but you can't control everyone and what they say. You just have to let it it go. Who cares what other people think? Everyone is entitled to their own view, and if people can't handle that idea then they shouldn't be on boards with a huge following.


Yeah, I know. I have no control of the interweb'd world.
It just gets on my nerves, but I can handle and deal with it.


----------



## Tyeforce (Dec 7, 2009)

Crashman said:
			
		

> bittermeat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, but there are large communities out there that don't have members that are complete *censored.1.3*s. DL may not have been as big as TBT, but it wasn't all that much smaller. Maybe if there was more moderation on the issue here, then things would be better. But I don't see that happening in this lifetime.


----------



## Ciaran (Dec 8, 2009)

Comatose2009 said:
			
		

> CourtneeMalakian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK Mister, have fun looking for someone who'll marry you even though you refuse to kiss them.


----------



## AndyB (Dec 8, 2009)

nintenmad said:
			
		

> Comatose2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The thing is... he will. Just because one person's choices are different to your's makes you neither the bigger man.
If he's happy, all that matters. If *they* are happy, then nothing should stop this.


----------



## SamXX (Dec 8, 2009)

Everyone should get off Tye's case. If he wants to talk about his boyfriend, let him.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Dec 8, 2009)

Summary on this topic please, what's going on?


----------



## nw5 (Dec 8, 2009)

Had my first kiss when I was in 2nd grade, Her sister dug me too so she kissed me like right after my first kiss haha


----------



## SamXX (Dec 8, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Summary on this topic please, what's going on?


Everyone's raving on Tye because of him mentioning his boyfriend.


----------



## Yokie (Dec 8, 2009)

:gyroidcircle: SUGGAR RUSH!


----------



## Jman (Dec 8, 2009)

Not yet. xD


----------



## JCnator (Dec 8, 2009)

I don't think so. Looks like it's gonna be a long way for me!  :O


----------



## Ricano (Dec 8, 2009)

SAMwich said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lolraving?
And mine was like in kindergarten o_e


----------



## Thunder (Dec 8, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You dog.


----------



## Ricano (Dec 8, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm a human being 
kthx.


----------



## Thunder (Dec 8, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You dog/human hybrid.

o_o


----------



## Ricano (Dec 8, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That sounds awesome.
But can weird too...
Hmm..


----------



## Thunder (Dec 8, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*scratches Chris' ear*


----------



## Zex (Dec 8, 2009)

SAMwich said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And people waiting till marriage to kiss.


----------



## Ricano (Dec 8, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stop th-
More to the left...


----------



## Thunder (Dec 8, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My ear is starting to itch now.


----------



## Ricano (Dec 8, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well tough noogies.


----------



## Thunder (Dec 8, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...Can you... Can you scratch, you know just like-like... Behind my ears?.... Please?

*begs*


----------



## Ricano (Dec 8, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lolol fien. *scratches Crash's ear*

ANYWAYS, yus in kindergarten. During nap time ;D


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 8, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Crashman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


>Implying TBT is dysfunctional
>Implying we are very wrong in just pointing something out

Like I said, I don't care about it too much. But it is in nearly every recent post of yours.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Dec 8, 2009)

Wait a sec...
If I was asleep on the bus and then a girl that liked me kissed me, does it count?


----------



## nw5 (Dec 8, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> Lolol fien. *scratches Crash's ear*
> 
> ANYWAYS, yus in kindergarten. During nap time ;D


I hope she was awake lol


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 8, 2009)

archy1121 said:
			
		

> Wait a sec...
> If I was asleep on the bus and then a girl that liked me kissed me, does it count?


No.


----------



## Numner (Dec 8, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This got weird


----------



## nw5 (Dec 8, 2009)

That's what I was thinking numner haha


----------



## Ricano (Dec 8, 2009)

nw5 said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Obviously.
Otherwise that'd be like rape.
Kinda. o_o


----------



## Numner (Dec 8, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> nw5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well dogs do it a lot.


----------



## Ricano (Dec 8, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dogs rape...?
Seriously?


----------



## Thunder (Dec 8, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your leg atleast.


----------



## Doctor (Dec 8, 2009)

Yes, yes I have. And let me tell you, it was great. ;D


----------



## Tyeforce (Dec 9, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FURRY!! =O XD


----------



## Tyeforce (Dec 9, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But when I post about him, usually all it is is his name. Like in the thread about NSMBW partners, all I posted was that I play with him. AND IT BEGAN. I can't even just say "_with_ Andrew/my boyfriend" or people will go nuts. >_>


----------



## AndyB (Dec 9, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It also comes down to before you left. When all you posted then was "Andrew X3 blah blah blah I LUV HIM blah blah blah." Just the over the top lovey dovey crap. 
As Tom has said, I don't care but it's just in the context when you say it. Ok, granted in threads when you talk about NSMBW or whatever... but coming back to the "X3" stuff, that's when it goes above and beyond what we really want to hear.


----------



## SamXX (Dec 9, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, raving


----------



## Lewis (Dec 9, 2009)

CourtneeMalakian said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So your first kiss was from your..cousin?


----------



## Tyeforce (Dec 9, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you hadn't noticed, I haven't said anything like that since I came back. >_>


----------



## «Jack» (Dec 9, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think it's more of the fact that you did it before you left, then when you were gone, people were still kind of annoyed, and it just kind of fermented into a sort of "Wow, wasn't Tye annoying?" (Not saying that's my opinion) Then, when you came back, those people were still a little annoyed at you.


----------



## KCourtnee (Dec 9, 2009)

Lewis said:
			
		

> CourtneeMalakian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow.. are you serious? When did I EVER say my first kiss was with my cousin? 

My first kiss was with a dude I met at a fish fry with my family and his family. His name is Hunter. It was a horrible kiss. I was so nervous :/


----------



## Aerial (Dec 9, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> archy1121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


rofl  =))


----------



## Ciaran (Feb 7, 2010)

I sure do love me some tongue-twizzlin action!!


----------



## Princess (Feb 7, 2010)

I LOST MY VIRGINITY OVER 9000 TIMES 8D


----------



## Ciaran (Feb 7, 2010)

Hey guys, I just lost my fifty second virginity!!


----------



## Princess (Feb 7, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Hey guys, I just lost my fifty second virginity!!


Way to go man!


----------



## kalinn (Feb 7, 2010)

Pally said:
			
		

> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pfft thats it? 
xDD


----------



## Kiley (Feb 7, 2010)

I'M SOOO HARD 8D.


----------



## Princess (Feb 7, 2010)

kalinn said:
			
		

> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We lost it together last night. 8D


----------



## Ciaran (Feb 7, 2010)

QUESTION TIME::

Have you ever been able to see someones nipples through their top on a cold day?


----------



## Princess (Feb 7, 2010)

kiley-of-leafvill said:
			
		

> I'M SOOO HARD 8D.


oo baby!!


----------



## kalinn (Feb 7, 2010)

Pally said:
			
		

> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh i dont remember. 
i must of been drunk. cause that kind of stuff is sooo cool 
;D 



xDDD


----------



## Princess (Feb 7, 2010)

kalinn said:
			
		

> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O righttt
I think we did it that  night tooo..:r


----------



## Ron Swanson (Feb 7, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> QUESTION TIME::
> 
> Have you ever been able to see someones nipples through their top on a cold day?


I LOST MY VIRGINITY WHILE THAT HAPPENED. 8D


----------



## Princess (Feb 7, 2010)

PikaBolt said:
			
		

> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG ME TOO


----------



## Kiley (Feb 7, 2010)

Pally said:
			
		

> PikaBolt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SAME THING HAPPENED TO ME THE OTHER DAY ;D


----------



## Princess (Feb 7, 2010)

kiley-of-leafvill said:
			
		

> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG 4 SOME


----------



## SilentHopes (Feb 7, 2010)

Yep.


----------



## ipodawesum (Feb 7, 2010)

Yes.


----------



## Princess (Feb 7, 2010)

I had my first kiss with you ;D


----------



## Ciaran (Feb 7, 2010)

Pally said:
			
		

> I had my first kiss with you ;D


I had my first virginity with you


----------



## Princess (Feb 7, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


obby;D


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 7, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WAT

YOU SAID IT WAS WITH ME


----------



## Ciaran (Feb 7, 2010)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, but your wer special, cos you wer my hundreth virginity


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 7, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You said I was your 1st. >:[


----------



## Princess (Feb 7, 2010)

IM JENNS FIRST


----------



## Thunder (Feb 7, 2010)

...


----------



## bittermeat (Feb 7, 2010)

Not yet, still. It makes a guy feel lame.


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 7, 2010)

Did I already mention my first kiss sucked arse?


----------



## Entei Slider (Feb 7, 2010)

No T-T.... <small><small><small><small><small><small><small>Why were you so cruel Zoey.....</small></small></small></small></small></small></small>


----------



## anicamlcrossinggirl (Feb 7, 2010)

no, but i wish


----------



## Temari (Feb 7, 2010)

No


----------



## OJ. (Feb 8, 2010)

Yes.

What about it?


----------



## The Sign Painter (Feb 8, 2010)

Yerp.


----------



## OJ. (Feb 9, 2010)

Damned sisters.

No.


----------



## Ciaran (Feb 9, 2010)

OrangeJuice95 said:
			
		

> Damned sisters.
> 
> No.


They win the gene pool??


----------



## Trundle (Feb 9, 2010)

I kissed a stick once. I think that counts.


----------



## Kyle (Feb 9, 2010)

Yeah.
I thought I posted in this thread when I didn't. Hm, must be an older thread like this.


----------

